# Game Changer



## Rexracer (18 Dec 2013)

First off I'd like to thank the admin of this web site, so much information, a lot of my questions have already been answered!!!! 

So as my post count indicates this is my first post. I submitted my application after work last night and found this place shortly after, and I've been reading ever since. I call this a "game changer" because that's exactly what it is for me. For the past for the past 6 years I've been a foreman for a small construction company, I previously had been with the company for 2.5 years, when I took time off to explore other options and I also picked up a logistics management course during that time. Over the last two years I've grown unhappy with my career path, I've become increasingly unhappy with guys who don't want to come to work or who are just "blanks" collecting paycheques. I also find the work to no longer be rewarding or desirable, At 28 I've decided to make good on something I promised myself in 2008 when I was also considering military service. I must say I am very excited and eager to start this next adventure in my life, I can't wait to be back on a team where everyone wants to come to work every day. Although every e-mail I receive right now has me grasping at my phone with excitement, I understand it could take some time to get the ball rolling! And get this process underway. In the meantime I plan to continue to make myself a better potential recruit, by continuing to maintain my fitness level which I would describe as excellent t as I'm currently prepping for tough mudder, as well as try and add to my certificates, currently I hold a couple heavy equipment tickets, B.C. class 3 with air DL, first aid, fall protection etc standard construction stuff, pay off the credit card(race car problems), as the previous states I am a big time car enthusiast and very mechanically inclined. I would also like to freshen up on my student skills as its been a long time since I was in any sort of classroom. I'll update this as I go any comments or suggestions are always welcome !!!!

Trade choices 
1. Air weapons systems tech
2. Aerospace control operator 
3. Avionics systems tech 

These I found to me at least to be pretty awesome jobs, I fully expect it to be challenging but if my time as a working professional has taught me anything is that challenges are here to be met

Thanks for reading 
Cheers


----------



## flatlander13 (18 Dec 2013)

Rex, congrats on taking the first big step! I hope that everything goes smoothly for you. Be persistent, keep working hard and I'm sure the wait will be worth it!!


----------



## Rexracer (18 Dec 2013)

flatlander13 said:
			
		

> Rex, congrats on taking the first big step! I hope that everything goes smoothly for you. Be persistent, keep working hard and I'm sure the wait will be worth it!!



Hey thanks flatlander!!, I think the wait will be worth it as well, spent this morning picking up a few documents I needed on my way home from work (night shift), gonna start doing some practice quizzes and working on getting used to metric measurements again Lol


----------



## flatlander13 (18 Dec 2013)

Make sure to check out the threads regarding prepping for the CFAT and interview -- some very helpful links and suggestions to be found!


----------



## Rexracer (18 Dec 2013)

flatlander13 said:
			
		

> Make sure to check out the threads regarding prepping for the CFAT and interview -- some very helpful links and suggestions to be found!



Oh for sure, I've got a copy of the practice test, been through a few pages of either thread great info in there


----------



## Rexracer (27 Oct 2014)

Wow its been almost a year already since I first submitted my application. I did my CFAT in January of this year, it was harder than I expected. I worked on areas I know I'm weak in, but I have to say it was an eye opener. I was told that I qualified but that there was a lot of applicants and that my score was on the competitive bubble. Fair enough I was advised to wait itout and see how it staked up with other scores as the year progressed. Fast foreward to 2 weeks ago I got the call for my medical. I was shocked to say the least, but fist pumping, horn honking excited. People stared cause I was at a traffic light. PI pretty much dropped my bulking pt program and got down to cardio cardio cardio, since the most I've done in the last 4 months has been a hockey game here and there. Unfortunately Friday night I came down with something,  spent the weekend sleeping and munching echinacea, and my exam is tomorrow, luckily I feel pretty decent today so I'm gonna smash off one more run tonight after work! I have to say being back on this whirlwind is awesome, but I know it'll be back to waiting after tomorrow, but still brings back all the excited feelings I had when I first submitted


----------



## Moore (27 Oct 2014)

Rexracer said:
			
		

> Wow its been almost a year already since I first submitted my application. I did my CFAT in January of this year, it was harder than I expected. I worked on areas I know I'm weak in, but I have to say it was an eye opener. I was told that I qualified but that there was a lot of applicants and that my score was on the competitive bubble. Fair enough I was advised to wait itout and see how it staked up with other scores as the year progressed. Fast foreward to 2 weeks ago I got the call for my medical. I was shocked to say the least, but fist pumping, horn honking excited. People stared cause I was at a traffic light. PI pretty much dropped my bulking pt program and got down to cardio cardio cardio, since the most I've done in the last 4 months has been a hockey game here and there. Unfortunately Friday night I came down with something,  spent the weekend sleeping and munching echinacea, and my exam is tomorrow, luckily I feel pretty decent today so I'm gonna smash off one more run tonight after work! I have to say being back on this whirlwind is awesome, but I know it'll be back to waiting after tomorrow, but still brings back all the excited feelings I had when I first submitted



That's great to hear buddy, glad you got your call. Now I'm in the phase you were in. I've also been told I'm competitive but now I'm waiting for the medical and interview phone call haha good luck on the rest of your process!


----------



## Rexracer (27 Oct 2014)

Moore said:
			
		

> That's great to hear buddy, glad you got your call. Now I'm in the phase you were in. I've also been told I'm competitive but now I'm waiting for the medical and interview phone call haha good luck on the rest of your process!



Thanks man !! I'm trying not to get too excited, but it's hard not to. Best advice I can give is find something to occupy your time I'm lucky in that work was insane this summer and I spent a lot of time camping so it kept my mind busy and helped me resist the urge to live by the phone. It's funny cause just before I got the call I had a meeting down the road from the cfrc in New Westminster. I thought to myself I should stop by and see what's up


----------



## Moore (27 Oct 2014)

Rexracer said:
			
		

> Thanks man !! I'm trying not to get too excited, but it's hard not to. Best advice I can give is find something to occupy your time I'm lucky in that work was insane this summer and I spent a lot of time camping so it kept my mind busy and helped me resist the urge to live by the phone. It's funny cause just before I got the call I had a meeting down the road from the cfrc in New Westminster. I thought to myself I should stop by and see what's up



I'm a pretty skinny guy so I think part of my time will be spent going to the gym a lot to bulk up before I get screwed over haha. Keep your thread updated!


----------



## Rexracer (27 Oct 2014)

Moore said:
			
		

> I'm a pretty skinny guy so I think part of my time will be spent going to the gym a lot to bulk up before I get screwed over haha. Keep your thread updated!



I hear ya on that one, I went from 6'3" 170 lbs up to 200lbs the progression up to 215lbs has been painfully slow and I don't really like the way I feel. I feel kinda slow. I'm hoping to end off around 205-210 I liked how I felt better! 

Will do I'll hopefully have an update of some sort tmorrow


----------



## Moore (27 Oct 2014)

Rexracer said:
			
		

> I hear ya on that one, I went from 6'3" 170 lbs up to 200lbs the progression up to 215lbs has been painfully slow and I don't really like the way I feel. I feel kinda slow. I'm hoping to end off around 205-210 I liked how I felt better!
> 
> Will do I'll hopefully have an update of some sort tmorrow



I'm 6 feet, 130 pounds lol. You can imagine how thin I look I hope my process takes atleast 6 months so I can get my weight up to atleast 145. I'm skinny but I'm glad I can do 30 proper push ups straight so I've got that part down!


----------



## Flatliner (27 Oct 2014)

Moore said:
			
		

> I'm 6 feet, 130 pounds lol. You can imagine how thin I look I hope my process takes atleast 6 months so I can get my weight up to atleast 145. I'm skinny but I'm glad I can do 30 proper push ups straight so I've got that part down!



Got me beat. I'm a hair under 6' and 170lbs but push-ups are not my thing. I can do chin-ups like they're nothing though.


----------



## KerryBlue (27 Oct 2014)

Wow do I feel fat/large, I'm 6'4 290lbs. Mind you I was a offensive lineman and power forward back when I played hockey.


----------



## Moore (27 Oct 2014)

Hahaha I'm not sure how many chin ups I'm able to do but I try to do 25 push-ups straight throughout the day atleast 4 times so I end up doig 100 a day. 25 before bed, or before my showers etc. It's helped me out a lot. Buying some good running shoes next Friday since Im pretty sure I'll get a medical and interview one day so I'm not going to go into BMQ like a slug.


----------



## Rexracer (28 Oct 2014)

Actually what helped me out the most was p90x I've done it 3 or 4 times now, before that I wasn't really into working out just played lots of lacrosse and hockey. Before doing that program I could only do 5 push ups and 2 or 3 pull ups these days I'm up to 5 sets of 20 of push ups and 5 sets of 12-15 of pull ups I had a setback in 2012 broke my collar bone downhill mountain biking, so it was back to square one but Im reasonably happy with my progression. For you hard gainer guys I would recommend this program and a quality gainer protein for a bit and then a good isolate, I found that's what worked for me, all I've done since is increasing weight and try and keep things interesting so my body can't get used to the work outs


----------



## Rexracer (28 Oct 2014)

Well that was fun!! Nothing really to report I have some extra forms to get filled out by my doctor because one of the positions I applied for is an air crew position.  Better to get it all done at once than have to send it off seperatly and wait for processing twice ! Hoping I can have it all done in the next couple days(I'm trying not to take another day off work)


----------



## Moore (28 Oct 2014)

Rexracer said:
			
		

> Well that was fun!! Nothing really to report I have some extra forms to get filled out by my doctor because one of the positions I applied for is an air crew position.  Better to get it all done at once than have to send it off seperatly and wait for processing twice ! Hoping I can have it all done in the next couple days(I'm trying not to take another day off work)



That's crazy I've looked at the p90x 3 as well that someone at bmq recommended. An that's good to hear about the forms hopefully it's quick


----------



## Rexracer (28 Oct 2014)

Moore said:
			
		

> That's crazy I've looked at the p90x 3 as well that someone at bmq recommended. An that's good to hear about the forms hopefully it's quick



I would start with the original p90x it's intense, before moving on to p90x3! Also I noticed the pushup and pull up sets I marked down are X2 since you do everything twice  ;D . I should have it all taken care of next week as it takes 3 business days for processing. My new doctor is a little crazy and won't fax the results off for me so I'm just going to hand the results in myself once they're ready. Also I should mention the indepth eye exam does have a cost depending on what your eye doc charges mine will run 110$


----------



## Moore (28 Oct 2014)

Rexracer said:
			
		

> I would start with the original p90x it's intense, before moving on to p90x3! Also I noticed the pushup and pull up sets I marked down are X2 since you do everything twice  ;D . I should have it all taken care of next week as it takes 3 business days for processing. My new doctor is a little crazy and won't fax the results off for me so I'm just going to hand the results in myself once they're ready. Also I should mention the indepth eye exam does have a cost depending on what your eye doc charges mine will run 110$



Wait what? We have to pay for our eyes to be checked for our medical?


----------



## Rexracer (29 Oct 2014)

Moore said:
			
		

> Wait what? We have to pay for our eyes to be checked for our medical?



Because I'm doing the air crew portion, it requires additional screening. The test they performed at the cfrc was obviously done at no cost. I'm not sure if there will be reimbursement or not but I'm going to claim it on my work plan which will reimburse me. It's only 110$ I mean it cost me 90$ to fuel my truck a week not the end of the world


----------



## Moore (29 Oct 2014)

Rexracer said:
			
		

> Because I'm doing the air crew portion, it requires additional screening. The test they performed at the cfrc was obviously done at no cost. I'm not sure if there will be reimbursement or not but I'm going to claim it on my work plan which will reimburse me. It's only 110$ I mean it cost me 90$ to fuel my truck a week not the end of the world



Ohh ok I see haha I was just thinking of all of this research I've done and I haven't once heard about that but it makes sense!


----------



## Rexracer (29 Oct 2014)

Moore said:
			
		

> Ohh ok I see haha I was just thinking of all of this research I've done and I haven't once heard about that but it makes sense!



Neither had I, however I was given the option an chose to get it all done now vs having potential delays later. Anyways I was supposed to be prepping a new project today but it got pushed back so I ended up with the day off went ahead and finished all the tests which will hopefully have the results to my doctor by Tuesday or Wednesday next week, fill in the blanks and fax it off to the cfrc and then back to waiting


----------



## Moore (29 Oct 2014)

Rexracer said:
			
		

> Neither had I, however I was given the option an chose to get it all done now vs having potential delays later. Anyways I was supposed to be prepping a new project today but it got pushed back so I ended up with the day off went ahead and finished all the tests which will hopefully have the results to my doctor by Tuesday or Wednesday next week, fill in the blanks and fax it off to the cfrc and then back to waiting



That's sweet man maybe you'll be done in time for possible selections in December I think?


----------



## Rexracer (29 Oct 2014)

Moore said:
			
		

> That's sweet man maybe you'll be done in time for possible selections in December I think?



Is there a page somewhere that has the section date info? Or are people getting that info from the CFRC? It would be nice but I won't hold my breath!  Because I might die haha. I don't know if my background has been checked yet either. There seems to be a lot of variation as to when it gets done. I'll ask my file manager when I send over the test results where my file is at


----------



## Rexracer (30 Oct 2014)

Ya so I just got a call from my doctors office that all my test results are in unfortunately the guy is unavailable till next Friday. Unless the stars align I won't be able to get time off work to deal with it all Friday   I'll just have to see how the week plays out maybe get creative with my route and start time at the job site


----------



## Rexracer (17 Nov 2014)

Interview booked for next week  ;D


----------



## Missocean (18 Nov 2014)

Good luck !!! ;D


----------



## Moore (18 Nov 2014)

Rexracer said:
			
		

> Interview booked for next week  ;D



Nice looks like we are both heading on to the same tineline. Good luck!


----------



## Rexracer (18 Nov 2014)

Moore said:
			
		

> Nice looks like we are both heading on to the same tineline. Good luck!



Thanks boys!!! 

Nice, I really wasn't expecting it considering I just put my extra medical stuff in the day before. But the last two times I've been by the recruiting center there's been guys waiting for interviews! 

Good luck to you too Moore !!!


----------



## Flatliner (18 Nov 2014)

Rexracer said:
			
		

> Thanks boys!!!
> 
> Nice, I really wasn't expecting it considering I just put my extra medical stuff in the day before. But the last two times I've been by the recruiting center there's been guys waiting for interviews!
> 
> Good luck to you too Moore !!!



Congrats on the interview. One more step you'll be able to check off.


----------



## Rexracer (24 Nov 2014)

Flatliner said:
			
		

> Congrats on the interview. One more step you'll be able to check off.



Ya if I don't overthink the hell out of it!!! Got some nerves today. Last time I went for a job interview I was 18 and it wasn't something I wanted to do this badly!! Spent the morning just trying to stay busy. I've actually run our of awst post to read lol. I'll let you guys know how it goes !


----------



## Flatliner (24 Nov 2014)

Rex, the interview isn't too bad. Use your enthusiasm to help you prepare and just make sure to really study your selected trades and know yourself. By that I mean know why you are applying and what makes you think that you deserve a spot. Practice a few examples as to why you fill the bill.

I've interviewed for a lot of positions, held 5 different ones at my last place of work alone. I found the forces one to be a bit more relaxed because it was something I really want so all of the hours put in to reading about my trades and the forces in general.

Prepare, practice, and keep the enthusiasm.


----------



## Rexracer (24 Nov 2014)

What a disaster!!!! I'm pretty mad at myself at the moment. Somehow I got the time mixed up. I was just arriving when I got a phone call wondering where I'd been. I apologized and will have to reschedule. I'm feeling pretty dumb at the moment. Call it a practice I guess just can't make the same mistake twice


----------



## Moore (24 Nov 2014)

Rexracer said:
			
		

> What a disaster!!!! I'm pretty mad at myself at the moment. Somehow I got the time mixed up. I was just arriving when I got a phone call wondering where I'd been. I apologized and will have to reschedule. I'm feeling pretty dumb at the moment. Call it a practice I guess just can't make the same mistake twice



Wow... That's not good man. Sorry to hear that. You'll be waiting quite awhile more now, good luck on the next go around.


----------



## Rexracer (25 Nov 2014)

Moore said:
			
		

> Wow... That's not good man. Sorry to hear that. You'll be waiting quite awhile more now, good luck on the next go around.



Ya the guys at the front desk were making fun of me a bit, but they were like don't beat yourself up it happens a lot. I'll just have to kill it is all. Won't be rid of me this easy !!!


----------



## JoeDos (25 Nov 2014)

Sorry too see that man, hopefully you're not waiting a super long long time to get rescheduled, I know the struggles of the New West Recruiting center...... the guys at the front desk are pretty good about things usually. The one that usually sits closest to the door is a pretty funny guy.


----------



## Rexracer (25 Nov 2014)

Ya I hope I can get this turned around in the next little bit I'll find out later today I guess I left a message for my file manager yesterday


----------



## Flatliner (25 Nov 2014)

Something similar happened to me at the medical. They weren't scheduling any medicals in my home province until some time in December but wanted to get mine completed so they booked mine in the next province over - only about a two hour drive away so no big deal. The email that I received from them said it was at 9AM but when I got there they said I was late and it was at 8AM. 

Turns out they made the mistake when they put it on their schedule and it was actually at 9AM. They saw me anyway though since they weren't too busy, which was really lucky.


----------



## Rexracer (25 Nov 2014)

Flatliner said:
			
		

> Something similar happened to me at the medical. They weren't scheduling any medicals in my home province until some time in December but wanted to get mine completed so they booked mine in the next province over - only about a two hour drive away so no big deal. The email that I received from them said it was at 9AM but when I got there they said I was late and it was at 8AM.
> 
> Turns out they made the mistake when they put it on their schedule and it was actually at 9AM. They saw me anyway though since they weren't too busy, which was really lucky.



I wish that was the case. 

More bad news "interview reschedule cannot be processed until further notice". I don't even know what to do now


----------



## Flatliner (25 Nov 2014)

Rexracer said:
			
		

> I wish that was the case.
> 
> More bad news "interview reschedule cannot be processed until further notice". I don't even know what to do now



Well it is getting late in the year for them to be scheduling interviews.


----------



## Rexracer (25 Nov 2014)

Flatliner said:
			
		

> Well it is getting late in the year for them to be scheduling interviews.



True, I'm guessing nothing will happen until the new fiscal year. Until then I have a couple minor details to fix, one of my references I was told is inadmissible.  It's hard for me to come up with 4 references as per the guidelines.because I've worked at the same company for so long. I'm gonna talk to a couple of the project superintendents I work with a lot see if they are OK with providing a reference. I don't work directly for them but they do supervise my crew cause they look after the whole project. Unless that whole sum of years known thing is still in effect if that's the case then I'm golden. Anyways I'll probably be lacking in the update departmentioned for a while, unless something changes drastically. You guys who are moving on best of luck to you !!!


----------



## Flatliner (26 Nov 2014)

References were tough for me too. I didn't work until I was 18 and have only had a couple of different jobs since then. Different positions for the same couple of companies more than anything. 

I got a call a couple of weeks ago from Garda - apparently they take care of some background/reference checks for the CF and they needed more references since they couldn't reach some of mine. At that point they were okay with a total of x amount of years instead of the mandatory duration per reference. 

Oddly enough, I got my offer later that same day. 

In the meantime, see if you can reach some of your old supervisors and ask if you can use them. Even as a backup plan for future references if the forces doesn't pan out. You never know right?

Good luck!


----------



## Rexracer (26 Nov 2014)

Flatliner said:
			
		

> References were tough for me too. I didn't work until I was 18 and have only had a couple of different jobs since then. Different positions for the same couple of companies more than anything.
> 
> I got a call a couple of weeks ago from Garda - apparently they take care of some background/reference checks for the CF and they needed more references since they couldn't reach some of mine. At that point they were okay with a total of x amount of years instead of the mandatory duration per reference.
> 
> ...



Ya like I mentioned I already got my old supervisor on there but I figured the reference thing out yesterday at work so I'll be good to go on that front! And like I said before I got a good job right now, but I want an amazing career and feel like the CF is where I can do the best with that goal in mind! I've also changed all my clocks and phone to 24hr time hopefully I'll avoid Monday's disaster if I get another shot!


----------

